# BMW 228i vs. A3?



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

So im sorry to say but after comparing this vehicle to the 228i X-Drive thats coming out, Im starting to think that the BMW has better value. Basically with negotiation I figure I could get a BMW with the things I need over an A3? Any opinions?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

If it works for you, go for it? I'm not sure what opinions we could offer if you don't divulge what you'd have to pay for a similarly equipped 228xi and A2 2.0T. From other posts, you seem big on the image thing. That's a mark in favor of BMW, to be sure.


----------



## Yanothan (May 23, 2014)

I guess it depends on what you value in each car. For example, my comparison looks something like this....

228xi vs. A3 2.0T

- I prefer the all-wheel drive system of the BMW compared to the Haldex in the Audi. (The all-wheel drive system from BMW I feel is underrated. But, if the Audi had a true Quattro, this wouldn't even be a discussion.... )

- I prefer the engine of the BMW.

-But, I really, really prefer the transmission of the Audi.

-I prefer the ride feel of the Audi and, ironically, prefer the handling of the Audi, (despite the Haldex, which I feel is actually better than previous iterations).

- The steering feel is for the most a wash, but with a very slight advantage to the Audi.

- The exterior styling is a definite win for the Audi. (Note: very subjective)

- The interior styling is even a bigger win for the Audi. (Note: very subjective)

- And finally, in terms of interior comfort, I prefer the Audi.

- To top it all of, I really, really prefer sedans to coupes. (Partly due to looks, partly due to insurance, and partly due to ease of access).

When you consider that the Audi is slightly cheaper than the BMW, then the Audi is a clear winner for me, personally in this comparison.

But again, note that this comparison only pertains to me, personally. It might look different for somebody else.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

DavidCz1992 said:


> So im sorry to say but after comparing this vehicle to the 228i X-Drive thats coming out, Im starting to think that the BMW has better value. Basically with negotiation I figure I could get a BMW with the things I need over an A3? Any opinions?


I see it this way.....

Power: 228i > A3, but do I care? No, they are both plenty quick.

Handling: Different, but pretty similar, but do I care about the difference? No, they both handle well enough for daily use. I am not a track guy.

Interior Quality: A3 > 228i, but do I care? No, they are both very nice in terms of interior.

Exterior: Totally different cars, but both look very nice. It depends if one wants a coupe or sedan.

Practicality: A3 > 228i because it is a sedan. Do I care? Somewhat.....

Value: A3 > 228i as the A3 is cheaper for similar configuration. Do I care? It is cheaper, why not.


Hence, I went with the A3 instead of 228i. However, if I were in the market for a coupe, the 228i x-drive would have been my top choice.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

VWNCC said:


> I see it this way.....
> 
> Power: 228i > A3, but do I care? No, they are both plenty quick.
> 
> ...


+1, but agree with Brian - buy what you prefer/like better. You don't (and shouldn't) need our seal of approval to got BMW instead of Audi.

I do, generally, think that Audi and BMW buyers are typically different types of folks.

Either way - you'll have a stellar ride.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

ahhhh, not so much.... bmw and audi are on the same level.
people shop both.
I don't care about the badge. I can go either way. and most of my friends are the same way.

the odd thing to me.... is to compare awd and rwd. 2 vs. 4 doors.
they are completely different cars for those reasons!!
ONLY YOU CAN DECIDE. THOSE TWO choices, doors and drive, are critical. 

usually, 
if you live in a climate that gets snow, and this is your only car, you get awd.
if you don't, you can really choose between the two.
one will have a fair amount of understeer, one will have less.

OP should put his location in his profile. it's rather helpful for us, to help you!

and yes, looks are subjective. the fully loaded A3 looks good, and even with s-line springs, it sits like an SUV. but otherwise, no. it doesn't look that good.
the bimmer will have a much sportier look. and the suspension with sport springs, will sit really nicely and the ride will be nice and tight.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Are you leasing or buying? A comparably priced BMW will lease out significantly better.


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

I live in NJ so waiting for the X-Drive version. I am buying the car not leasing. And to your statement that is an interesting viewpoint that the A3 sits like an SUV. I haven't test driven it but does it really have that SUV feel, even with the sports package? I will probably be getting the Sports Line which has the M- sports suspension. I just feel that for the same money practically I could get a car that could drive potentially better, not true if that's a valid statement though. 



RyanA3 said:


> ahhhh, not so much.... bmw and audi are on the same level.
> people shop both.
> I don't care about the badge. I can go either way. and most of my friends are the same way.
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

DavidCz1992 said:


> I live in NJ so waiting for the X-Drive version. I am buying the car not leasing. And to your statement that is an interesting viewpoint that the A3 sits like an SUV. I haven't test driven it but does it really have that SUV feel, even with the sports package? I will probably be getting the Sports Line which has the M- sports suspension. I just feel that for the same money practically I could get a car that could drive potentially better, not true if that's a valid statement though.


garden state!!!

audi porsche and vw all sit way too high for my taste
bmw knows wheel gap!

but sitting like an suv and handling like one are different.
both with sport pkg, yes the audi will have more understeer than the bmw.
bmw is a bit more aggressive IMO.

I've owned them all!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

DavidCz1992 said:


> I live in NJ so waiting for the X-Drive version. I am buying the car not leasing. And to your statement that is an interesting viewpoint that the A3 sits like an SUV. I haven't test driven it but does it really have that SUV feel, even with the sports package? I will probably be getting the Sports Line which has the M- sports suspension. I just feel that for the same money practically I could get a car that could drive potentially better, not true if that's a valid statement though.


The A3 sits higher than the 2 series. However, whether this is a pro or con depends on whether you get a lot of snow. You gotta ask yourself the question whether a 228i X-drive lowered with M-sports suspension is actually good in snow or not. Is there enough clearance to get around a snowy area.

Snow/winter driving isn't just about AWD and tires. The clearance is also very important.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

RyanA3 said:


> garden state!!!


NJ here too, so definitely would prefer Quattro, 4Motion (yeah, same thing different name for the A3/Golf R) or some other variety of all wheel drive.

Right now A3/S3 leads the Golf R on my list, but not by much. I'm not a BMW buyer - I just wouldn't feel right owning one.


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> The A3 sits higher than the 2 series. However, whether this is a pro or con depends on whether you get a lot of snow. You gotta ask yourself the question whether a 228i X-drive lowered with M-sports suspension is actually good in snow or not. Is there enough clearance to get around a snowy area.
> 
> Snow/winter driving isn't just about AWD and tires. The clearance is also very important.


not really worried about that as in Jersey we get snow but not crazy amounts. Sometimes freak storms like this last catastrophic winter but its not like were driving through feet of snow


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

VWNCC said:


> The A3 sits higher than the 2 series. However, whether this is a pro or con depends on whether you get a lot of snow. You gotta ask yourself the question whether a 228i X-drive lowered with M-sports suspension is actually good in snow or not. Is there enough clearance to get around a snowy area.
> 
> Snow/winter driving isn't just about AWD and tires. The clearance is also very important.


m-sport suspension is sport suspension


I am driving a 320i today
there is NO CHANCE I'd drive an A4 over a 3 series. Probably not an A3 either, S3 sure.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

RyanA3 said:


> m-sport suspension is sport suspension
> 
> 
> I am driving a 320i today
> there is NO CHANCE I'd drive an A4 over a 3 series. Probably not an A3 either, S3 sure.


I dorve the 320. It's kinda.. well, it's slow. and you can't tune to the same limit as the 328. BMW put cheaper cast pistons in it that won't take the boost. just be mindful.

3 series interior isn't for everyone. It's not for me. I really (REALLY) wanted to like a 335ix M sport in Estoril blue. But couldn't stand the swoopy interior, the tacked-on looking screen on top of the dash, and the small trunk. Otherwise, the car looked gorgeous from the outside. BMW has the exterior design and detailing game hands-down over the more conservative Audi. It also drove amazing. The A4 with the Ti sport package feels like a sport sedan. The 335ix felt like a race car. The 328 was poised similar to the A4, but the engine in the BMW was better, even though it sounded like crap. I really felt cheated by the motor in the 320. It's not there. 

the A3 felt like a rental Jetta. It should have felt like a GTI. Maybe the sport suspension will change that. Haven't driven one of those yet.


----------



## Trojit (Mar 27, 2014)

Used to drive an e92 335i (the n54, twin turbo inline 6) and while the n54 is just absolutely beastly and probably one of the best engines I've ever driven, the whole package is just...meh. 

It's not really performance (other than straight line), but the harsh ride doesn't shout luxury either so you're left with a car that is just confusing. I couldn't really figure out who it was for other than younger working professionals who wanted a BMW and wanted extra power for the freeway. 

I always felt that the non M BMW's were fragile in the newer models (e46+). Pushing my e92 too hard on the streets would result in the check engine light and cutting the power due to overheating.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

a good friend of mine has a 228i and that car is quick, but the interior just does not live up to the Audi, and his car was close to $40k and doesnt have xenon headlights or any kind of cool lighting. 
the value of the A3 really shines compared to other cars in this price point (if you dont want to lease). the standard equipment in the Audi is just so much more than the 228, 320, and CLA offerings.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

More fuel for the debate

xDrive coming to the 2-series in 2015
http://www.leftlanenews.com/bmw-2-series-gains-awd-option-for-2015.html


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> More fuel for the debate
> 
> xDrive coming to the 2-series in 2015
> http://www.leftlanenews.com/bmw-2-series-gains-awd-option-for-2015.html


Excellent news! Why? Because if there's any truth to the idea that AoA is dragging ass in order to see how the xi pricing stacks up in order to milk the S3 pricing accordingly, they're now out of excuses.

AoA: The M235xi will base at $44,850. Your turn... go!


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Excellent news! Why? Because if there's any truth to the idea that AoA is dragging ass in order to see how the xi pricing stacks up in order to milk the S3 pricing accordingly, they're now out of excuses.
> 
> AoA: The M235xi will base at $44,850. Your turn... go!


Which would appear to make the rumored/assumed S3 base of ~$43k seem realistic/plausible.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Well, $41,100 and $47,000...

I'm very eager to see if/how they adjust.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

So, this is entirely anecdotal, but a rather "amusing" 228i story all the same:

I have been at a conference in Erie, PA for the last few days and decided to take yesterday morning off since I didn't have to present until the afternoon to take a look at a few cars that are on my "if not an A3, then..." list. I swung by New Motors to check out the 228i they have in their inventory and was met with a really standoffish salesman who took one look at my rental car and the fact I'm 30 and clearly decided I was in no way a serious customer. 

The only 228i they had there was inside the dealership and I made it clear I was really only interested in taking it for a drive to compare it to the A3 that I was also considering. He said he'd go "talk to his manager" and then vanished (likely to make some coffee and check his email). When he returned he informed me that they "just got it in and that they were waiting on a part" so we wouldn't be able to move it. 

Brilliant.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

> it's expected that xDrive will only be available with the eight-speed automatic


:banghead:

Another manual, AWD, coupe potential option bites the dust. I really think I own the last example of the type. I am going to have to make this car last forever.


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

nickjs1984 said:


> So, this is entirely anecdotal, but a rather "amusing" 228i story all the same:
> 
> I have been at a conference in Erie, PA for the last few days and decided to take yesterday morning off since I didn't have to present until the afternoon to take a look at a few cars that are on my "if not an A3, then..." list. I swung by New Motors to check out the 228i they have in their inventory and was met with a really standoffish salesman who took one look at my rental car and the fact I'm 30 and clearly decided I was in no way a serious customer.
> 
> ...


What kind of rental car do you have? Did you pay for it yourself?


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

nickjs1984 said:


> So, this is entirely anecdotal, but a rather "amusing" 228i story all the same:
> 
> I have been at a conference in Erie, PA for the last few days and decided to take yesterday morning off since I didn't have to present until the afternoon to take a look at a few cars that are on my "if not an A3, then..." list. I swung by New Motors to check out the 228i they have in their inventory and was met with a really standoffish salesman who took one look at my rental car and the fact I'm 30 and clearly decided I was in no way a serious customer.
> 
> ...


that's funny.

I was at Paul Miller BMW in NJ asking about a 335ix with a stick that was shown in the website inventory. Turns out it was way in the back of the showroom with a BMW bicycle on the roof rack. I said I'd pass on the test drive if it was too much hassle. Thay asked me to sit down for five minutes, brought me coffee, and had three different sales men juggle cars off the floor and pull the bike off the roof to get the car out. 

Paul Miller dealers have (in my experience) been pretty good with CS, but I'd imagine wearing a Brooks Bros. shirt and having a a few flecks of grey in my goatee helped my cause a bit.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

The rental was paid for by work and was a "free upgrade" from the Focus I'd asked for to a Town and Country because it's all Enterprise in downtown Pittsburgh had left. Attire was academic casual (button down, rolled up sleeves, beige jeans, low top Chuck Taylors) and I had, unfortunately, shaved so the only grey I have was not present on my chin. I look somewhat young, but I was much more put together than the schlubs sitting in the waiting room for their cars. Oh well, their loss.


----------



## GLI_M3 (Jun 10, 2003)

I have bought in excess of 45 cars over the years and do not recall ever having a problem getting a test drive. I usually did not tell them what else I am looking at but rather that I am getting a new car in the near future and want to see why their car should be on my list. I usually talk enough about cars I have owned, what interests me in capability, etc. that they know that I am serious. Heck, in 2003 I took two different new E46 M3s for test drives with a dealer with one of them being on the floor and they had to move several cars around just to get it out for the drive. It is funny because my son used to go with me many times when we did this (including the M3 which, by the way, we bought a few weeks later...)and I have gone with him now and listened to him do the same thing to get test drives. My son is 30 himself......what he also does is leverage the fact that he works in a small company that builds Spec Miatas and quickly establishes his base of knowledge.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Honestly, it was just a ****ty dealer(ship). My friend and I went to Sewickley's BMW/Audi dealership yesterday and were on an unsupervised drive in the 228i in about five minutes after only a handshake and a brief explanation of my car buying status. This was followed up by getting driven to the overflow lot to check out an A3 that had just arrived with sports seats, grey interior and the B&O stereo before being given the keys to another 2.0T model so said friend could have a go behind the wheel (also with no chaperone). They even chatted with us after close at 4pm. Absolutely great group of people over there...


----------



## Trumpet Rider (Apr 19, 2014)

FractureCritical said:


> that's funny.
> 
> (snip)...but I'd imagine wearing a Brooks Bros. shirt and having a a few flecks of grey in my goatee helped my cause a bit.


I hate that crap about dealers -the profiling, I mean.

My wife, 27-year old daughter and I walked into the Audi dealership speaking our native language, which is Spanish, BTW. We were kinda looked at funny and generally ignored in spite of our neat appearance, my rather nice watch, my daughter's Torey Burch flats, etc etc. 

So I decided we should switch to French and speak that for a few minutes just to confuse the hell out of everybody. Then we switched again to perfect, completely un-accented English. With the switch to English we were finally approached.... 
:what:


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

Trumpet Rider said:


> I hate that crap about dealers -the profiling, I mean.
> 
> My wife, 27-year old daughter and I walked into the Audi dealership speaking our native language, which is Spanish, BTW. We were kinda looked at funny and generally ignored in spite of our neat appearance, my rather nice watch, my daughter's Torey Burch flats, etc etc.
> 
> ...


Welcome to America, or Audi of America. Dont let it get to you, its their loss that their acting like *******s.


----------



## Trumpet Rider (Apr 19, 2014)

DavidCz1992 said:


> Welcome to America, or Audi of America. Dont let it get to you, its their loss that their acting like *******s.


Ohh, no worries.....I'm used to it and have been faced with it many times, specially here in Orygun where anyone speaking Spanish is immediately labeled as a migrant farm worker. 
Buying an Audi.


Fun to play with their minds by speaking three languages when the average car salesman can barely speak English....
:laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DavidCz1992 said:


> Welcome to America, or Audi of America. Dont let it get to you, its their loss that their acting like *******s.


You missed the post above where a BMW dealer did the same thing, hmm?


----------



## Trumpet Rider (Apr 19, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> You missed the post above where a BMW dealer did the same thing, hmm?


Los empleados de ese dealer de BMW son unos pendejos también...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Trumpet Rider said:


> Los empleados de ese dealer de BMW son unos pendejos también...


I remember enough of my Spanish lessons to get that. :laugh:


----------



## Trumpet Rider (Apr 19, 2014)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------

